
Google Can't Stop Getting Its Bikes Jacked - jessaustin
https://gizmodo.com/report-google-cant-stop-getting-its-bikes-jacked-1821854324
======
DrScump
Recent and related: "Google hired 30 employees to stop locals from stealing
its bikes in droves"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16088969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16088969)

